# 2016 Shallow Stalker Cat 204



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2016 Shallow Stalker Cat 204 being pushed by a Suzuki 150hp 4stroke (222 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Coastline tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin 74DV GPS/FF, Minn Kota i-Pilot 80lb 24v trolling motor w/batteries & Stealth charger, Power Pole 10ft BLADE, Jensen Bluetooth stereo w/Polk Audio speakers & amplifier, jackplate, Sea Star hydraulic steering, fixed trim tabs, transom livewell, raised console w/dry storage, lean post w/flip up bolsters & double flip down footrests, center console w/burn bar – stepped rod holders & footrests on both sides, cooler basket w/marine cooler & fold down footrest, bow dry storage, custom fiberglass cavitation plate, 4blade coastal prop, blue LED deck lights and navigation lights.

Good looking Shallow Stalker rigged out properly for the serious angler. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $42,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

